# How to clean acrylic



## Texatdurango (Mar 12, 2008)

I am cutting my own threads in acrylics now and although they are working fine, I am having a hard time cleaning the threads to where they are the same dark color as the rest of the blank.  About the best thing I have found is wiping with lacquer thinner which I think actually melts a tiny bit from the surface but I'd rather not do that.

Any suggestions?


----------



## jhs494 (Mar 12, 2008)

I believe someone posted that they drill there calls with cooking spray as lubricant. I wonder if this might help while you are running the die on?


----------



## Texatdurango (Mar 12, 2008)

I'll look into it.  I spray the tap or die with WD-40 which makes cutting a breeze.  The more I think about it, the threads are slightly "melted" much as an acrylic blank looks if you turn it and get it too hot.

Could I be "burning" the threads?


----------



## jhs494 (Mar 12, 2008)

http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=34219&whichpage=1#355735

Tex this was the topic that I was referring to. 
Be sure and take a look at the call that was made.


----------



## RussFairfield (Mar 13, 2008)

Try lubricating the tap and die with keropsene


----------



## Daniel (Mar 13, 2008)

E couple of years ago I wanted to be able to drill clear acrylic so that you could see through it. I was told the trick to getting a hole with clear walls was using oil as you drilled. I suspect the same would hold true for cutting threads.


----------



## Texatdurango (Mar 13, 2008)

Hey, I'm up for trying anything!  Like I said, I use WD-40 but will give the cooking oil,kerosene and oil a shot.  Can't hurt anything but a poor ole acrylic blank!


----------



## airrat (Mar 13, 2008)

Saw this on How is that made?   they were showing screwdrivers with acrylic handles.   After turning the butt end (round end) they soaked them in acetone.   I was going to look into this to find out the time but have not had a chance.


----------



## tnilmerl (Mar 13, 2008)

Don't know if there is any difference in the composition, but have you tried a metal cutting lubricant?  This may be overkill, since you are cutting the threads via hand-power, but does hurt to explore all possibilities.


----------



## LEAP (May 20, 2008)

George,
Have you found an answer to this? I just started playing with the tap and die this evening and everything worked as planned but as you said the external threads looked crappy. It only took three tries to get the threads working smoothly. Of course by that time the body was to short to be of use, But hey the cap came out ok.


----------



## Texatdurango (May 20, 2008)

Yes, I went in the kitchen and stole an aerosol can of Canola cooking oil.  Works great!  Not a lousy looking thread since.


----------



## LEAP (May 21, 2008)

Cool, I'll give it a try tomorrow.


----------



## desertyellow (May 21, 2008)

If at first you don't succeed try, try again.
Thanks for the collective wisdom.  This is where this site shines.

No one knows everything, but everyone knows something.
Great team work. 

Tony,
Las Vegas


----------

